# Shipping 2 Cars (problem)



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

We are moving to Cyprus in December, we have 2 cars to bring over both in my partners name, is this a problem? Also we will have only owned one car for 4 months when it arrives, i have read we must have owned it for more than 6 months.

Any advice would be great

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

andyman2012 said:


> We are moving to Cyprus in December, we have 2 cars to bring over both in my partners name, is this a problem? Also we will have only owned one car for 4 months when it arrives, i have read we must have owned it for more than 6 months.
> 
> Any advice would be great
> 
> Thanks


Its not a problem to bring them. But you can only bring 1 car as personal property. The second one you have to pay Excise Duty for.

Anders


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

Hi Anders i thought we had to pay excise duty on both cars, we have a 2003 2.0l car and a 2002 1.6l. The 2.ol was arounf 1200 euros in duty and the other was only 200 euros.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

andyman2012 said:


> Hi Anders i thought we had to pay excise duty on both cars, we have a 2003 2.0l car and a 2002 1.6l. The 2.ol was arounf 1200 euros in duty and the other was only 200 euros.
> 
> Andy


If you have owned one of them more then 6 months you can bring it as personal property. Its quite much paperwork so if the Duty is low its hardly worth the trouble. But if it is much I would recommend to get help to do it.

Anders


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

Ok it may be worth it on one of the cars, i just thought we had to pay excise on both regardless and they both had to be owned for longer than 6 months


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

andyman2012 said:


> Ok it may be worth it on one of the cars, i just thought we had to pay excise on both regardless and they both had to be owned for longer than 6 months


You can read about the demand here

Import of Car as Personal Property

Anders


----------



## Mr.Mario (Oct 3, 2012)

is there anywhere i can find information on importing motorcycles ? i have two motorcycles i wish to bring to Cyprus with me. 

sorry i cant start a topic as off yet still a new member.


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

Hi under 600cc the duty is low if anything, registration is also fairly low too but once the cc goes over 600cc the duty is high and it may be worth considering buying them in Cyprus rather than shipping. I had prices to ship a scooter and the prices vary from £400-£800 per bike.

Andy


----------



## Mr.Mario (Oct 3, 2012)

andyman2012 said:


> Hi under 600cc the duty is low if anything, registration is also fairly low too but once the cc goes over 600cc the duty is high and it may be worth considering buying them in Cyprus rather than shipping. I had prices to ship a scooter and the prices vary from £400-£800 per bike.
> 
> Andy


sweet thanks for that Andy, yeh both my bikes are 1200cc one a harley and Ducati the other. 

i might just take one. 

still useful information thank you


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

You can work out the duty on the goverment website, things may be changing in January due to the EU but it may depend on the country you are shipping from


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

andyman2012 said:


> You can work out the duty on the goverment website, things may be changing in January due to the EU but it may depend on the country you are shipping from


We have published a simple calculator for Motorbike excise duty here

Cyprus Excise Duty for Motorbikes over 600 cc in Cyprus

Anders


----------

